# ingi pvp?



## Shizorek (18. Mai 2008)

hi leute, ich bin pvp-mage und suche ein paar trinkets oder bomben um den gegner zu stunnen (besonders wenn er gerade in der Frostnova ist, damit er nicht verschwinden oder so kann damit ich in ruhe casten kann). könnt ihr mir da ein paar gegenstände nennen? wenns geht auch was, was man in der arena benutzen kann
mfg,
Shizorek


----------



## Denys (19. Mai 2008)

Adamantitgranate

musst aber ingi sein


----------



## Grimmrog (20. Mai 2008)

nee, in der Arena geht nix davon, außer daß man halt als frisch 70er in der Arena mit dem Geflüglisierer bzw dem Raketenwerfer nen Schickes Ausdauer trinket hat.

Ansnsten geht da nix weiter, da haben andere Berufe mehr vorteil, weil man sich als Rüstungsherstellender Beruf nen shcickes Set herstellen kann.


----------



## Dunham (22. Mai 2008)

was absolut top als ingi ist, sind die raketenstiefeln. ich hab die einerseits als mage und anderseits mit meinem healer twink. die teile gehn vorallem im 2v2 und 3v3 übelst ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (2. August 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> die teile gehn vorallem im 2v2 und 3v3 übelst ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

Shizorek schrieb:


> hi leute, ich bin pvp-mage und suche ein paar trinkets oder bomben um den gegner zu stunnen (besonders wenn er gerade in der Frostnova ist, damit er nicht verschwinden oder so kann damit ich in ruhe casten kann). könnt ihr mir da ein paar gegenstände nennen? wenns geht auch was, was man in der arena benutzen kann
> mfg,
> Shizorek






Dunham schrieb:


> was absolut top als ingi ist, sind die raketenstiefeln. ich hab die einerseits als mage und anderseits mit meinem healer twink. die teile gehn vorallem im 2v2 und 3v3 übelst ab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo.. als mage gehen die rocketboots auch derbst ab... ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir die zu besorgen... bist fürn paar sekündchen schneller alsn netherdrache.. zbs isn schurke an dir dran und macht i-ein verlangsamungsgift ....aktivierst die boots und du bist am anderm ende der arena und kannst schön von weitem casten oder verband benutzen usw.


mfg Shaguar


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


warum net mehr?????? 
gehen die in der arena net mehr? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (3. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> warum net mehr? gehen die in der arena net mehr? hab ich was verpasst?



so wie ich das gelesen hab sind die raketenstiefel in der arena nicht mehr benutzbar. 
stand doch in den letzten patchnotes!? hab seit dem keine arena mehr gemacht, verbessert mich also wenn ich mich da irre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (3. August 2008)

Also hier erstmal der Beweiß, dass man sie nicht mehr nutzen kann:


> Raketenstiefel Xtrem und Raketenstiefel Xtrem-Lite können nicht länger in der Arena eingesetzt werden, zusätzlich wurde ihre Fehlerquote entfernt.



So und was ich noch sagen wollte. Als PvP Mage bist du bestimmt Frost geskillt, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen wollte ich noch ganz klar die Freunde empfehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Mats sind so teuer, weil du immer 5 auf einmal herstellst.
MfG Jimjam


----------



## oliilo (3. August 2008)

joa stiefel sind nutzlos aber ich hab letztens erst den raketenwerfer benutzt und es hat geklapt also klapt der geflügler vielcht auch das wär imba ..^^


----------



## JimJam (3. August 2008)

Muss ich bald mal bauen und ausprobieren. Aber ich denke, dass es klappt. Wäre ja sonst unfähr gegenüber den Gnomingenieuren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Jimjam


----------



## Mr_Richfield (3. August 2008)

geflügelisierer geht in der arena nicht, aber im BG ganz witzig. es rechnet keiner damit das ein schami jmd plötzlich verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (4. August 2008)

geflügler geht nichin arena dann mus ich mal kuken ob werfer noch tut 

mal so ne frage mus geflügler auch casten ? 
weil ich find der werfer absolut scheise und das war goblin grund nummer 1 ^^ sber im nachhinein is geflügler vile besser
edit:
so den raketenwerfer kan man arena benutzen hab sogar gescreent



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sodieses bild ist gestern enstanden 15:26 auch wenn ich es nicht beweisen kan (das mit der urzeitschon is aber nutzlos)

so ich will jemanden der probiert ob der geflügler tut bidde ?


----------



## mookuh (10. September 2008)

Hmm mal schauen..
wenn der raketenwerfer gehen würde und der geflügelisierer nicht wärs n bisschen unfair...


----------



## ach was solls. (10. September 2008)

Ehm .. ja schade das man die Spezialliesierung nicht ändern kann. Da ich jetzt viel mehr PvE mache ist das schon schade ..


----------



## Xandars (29. Oktober 2008)

den geflügelisierer muss man nicht caste.. das ist ein instant sheep


----------

